# Any interesting places to shoot in E.Central IL/W.Central Indiana area?



## HookdOnPix (Mar 19, 2014)

Just getting more into the photography hobby, got a new-to-me camera coming, and looking for interesting places to go shoot.   Any ideas?


----------



## ruggedshutter (May 3, 2014)

The state parks in Indiana are pretty good.  Shades SP, Turkey Run SP and I'm sure that there are a ton more in the area


----------

